# Controlled hunts



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone get their information packet for NASA plumbrook yet? My buddy got drawn for 12/10. Surprised he hasn't seen the sector info yet.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

yep weeks ago. I got the same day


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Got mine the first week of September.
Zone 36 and my first time at Plum Brook. 12/10 hunt


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

any of you ever hunted there before? I never have. wondering what to expect.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flat and thick. Most of your shots will be at deer running for thier lives. Leave the single shots and muzzleloaders at home. Iron sights on a semi auto will be perfect. If you get shots they will be close. If you sit and hunt lazy don't expect to see many deer. You have to kickem in the ass to keep them moving. The best day that I ever had there we were in sector 38 next to the fence. All sectors around us were Amish. It sounded like a war. We all killed deer. Get on the same page with the people hunting around you and keep them moving. One person dogs deer while the other sits over a main run. Keep switching off and you should see deer. If the surrounding sectors are hunting lazy you will have a bunk hunt.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds fun.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Is a ground blind beneficial for the guy sitting or would you not bother taking one.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone still have a sector map? We are in 9 alternate


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bulldog1149 said:


> Anyone still have a sector map? We are in 9 alternate


They usually have the alternates fill in for vacant no shows to fill sectors. They also will have a single pair of alternates that are escorted by truck. Basically plumbrook staff drives you around the base looking for deer in areas not around sectors that are not filled. In a nutshell you ride around in the back of a pick up truck with guns and legally road hunt deer. If anyone sees deer the truck stops and you unload on them. So if your interested in that get to the gate early so as soon as you get there you can tell them that you want to be on the road hunting crew.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

island troller said:


> Is a ground blind beneficial for the guy sitting or would you not bother taking one.


Complete waste of time. You have to dog deer to see deer there. Some of those areas you could not kick a cat through. If your eating lunch you can always jump up on a bunker or igloo. Other than that keep dogging them.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I got 2 years ago when my brother got drawn. Think of it as giant rabbit hunting. Have to keep moving. Also the deer definitely work the perimeter of the zones.


----------

